# Cotton Tail with Rambone 2.0



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

7/16 steel
You know I'd like the slingshot even more if they used a flathead/Philip's head on the flip clips

Note if the bands look a weird color it's because there made out of some thing out of the norm I'll post a thread when I got more info.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

This is called living life the way it was meant


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Meat in the pot, good shootin' !


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice! Wish we could hunt game animals here in California...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Man I love the desert. I love the forests, the beaches, the lakes, mountain craigs, the piedmont and savannah. You sure live in a nice part of the USA. And by the way, nice shot, I can smell that rabbit fried in bacon and mushrooms now. Or Rabbitoff ...rabbit stroganoff. Cut it into half inch or 3/4 inch pieces, sauté for about 20 minutes in butter, garlic, a little sea salt (sea salt is saltier than regular),a tiny bit of fresh ground pepper, a pinch of fresh basil, After about 20 minutes of gentle but sizzling sauté, a little red or white wine or beer and sliced mushrooms. Cook for another ten minutes or so, covered on moderate heat. A small dash of steak sauce too. Add some plain yogurt or sour cream to make a gravy, add a little milk if it's too thick and stir, pour the whole thing piping hot over flat noodles. Ummmbaby.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Man I love the desert. I love the forests, the beaches, the lakes, mountain craigs, the piedmont and savannah. You sure live in a nice part of the USA. And by the way, nice shot, I can smell that rabbit fried in bacon and mushrooms now. Or Rabbitoff ...rabbit stroganoff. Cut it into half inch or 3/4 inch pieces, sauté for about 20 minutes in butter, garlic, a little sea salt (sea salt is saltier than regular),a tiny bit of fresh ground pepper, a pinch of fresh basil, After about 20 minutes of gentle but sizzling sauté, a little red or white wine or beer and sliced mushrooms. Cook for another ten minutes or so, covered on moderate heat. A small dash of steak sauce too. Add some plain yogurt or sour cream to make a gravy, add a little milk if it's too thick and stir, pour the whole thing piping hot over flat noodles. Ummmbaby.


sounds like some good options Amigo!

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Man I love the desert. I love the forests, the beaches, the lakes, mountain craigs, the piedmont and savannah. You sure live in a nice part of the USA. And by the way, nice shot, I can smell that rabbit fried in bacon and mushrooms now. Or Rabbitoff ...rabbit stroganoff. Cut it into half inch or 3/4 inch pieces, sauté for about 20 minutes in butter, garlic, a little sea salt (sea salt is saltier than regular),a tiny bit of fresh ground pepper, a pinch of fresh basil, After about 20 minutes of gentle but sizzling sauté, a little red or white wine or beer and sliced mushrooms. Cook for another ten minutes or so, covered on moderate heat. A small dash of steak sauce too. Add some plain yogurt or sour cream to make a gravy, add a little milk if it's too thick and stir, pour the whole thing piping hot over flat noodles. Ummmbaby.


Hey Chuck clear out a space in your inbox amigo.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------

